

Steve Jobs’ Hi-Fi System - elmar
http://blogs.kcrw.com/rhythmplanet/steve-jobs-hi-fi-system/

======
oluckyman
"To my surprise, he never owned a tube amp and preamp—both of which allow for
a smoother, more organic sound." I put my tube amp in a tray of tofu for an
even more organic sound.

